
Why Record iPhone Sales Might be Rotten for Apple - stevekinney
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/business/2013/09/why-record-iphone-sales-might-be-rotten-for-apple-aapl/?google_editors_picks=true
======
jack-r-abbit
Ugh... I'm not even a fan of Steve Jobs, Apple or the way the two did
business... but even _I_ am getting sick of the whole "this is not the Apple
of Steve Jobs" on repeat. Of course this is not the Apple of Steve Jobs...
because he is gone. The man got sick and stepped down and then died. Stop
trying to keep Apple in some holding pattern while you wait for his return.
He's not coming back. Somebody else runs the company now. Somebody who is not
Steve Jobs. Get over it, please.

~~~
wnevets
That's the double edge with marketing your CEO as some sort of industry god.
The moment that person is no longer your CEO you will be left with unfair
expectations.

reality = perception;

